# The Girl Scout at 7 months [pic heavy]



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no pics -- is it just me?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, please let me know if anybody else can't see them  I logged out and was still able to see them here...


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope. Can't see them. I'll be checking back though so I can see pics of your pup.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Testing.....anything, anything at all? If not I need some serious help here. Can anyone see the pictures from my album on my profile???


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, no pictures. :no:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope, not a photo in sight


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I see pictures.
But then, I see bold text and hear voices...

*She's pretty!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not seeing pictures. I wasn't able to open the album on your profile, either. Sigh . . . I could use a good Scout fix.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, I changed my privacy setting (oops) maybe that will help!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I can see them  Scout is beautiful!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> I can see them  Scout is beautiful!!


Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my I LOVE the brush holding one! That should be on the GR News! What a doll she is. Pretty as can be, too.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She a beautiful girl! I love the pic on the grooming table! : So cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Scout is a little beauty!! I just love her head and face, it's adorable!! Great pics


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just gorgeous. I love all the ones of her running in the brush and playing. Such joy in her face.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

You have a beautiful little girl there, and I know from your posts you adore her. Nice job with her!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, she's really gorgeous!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Wow! Scout is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad I can see the pictures now. Scout really is gorgeous. I hope you'll continue to post pictures of her as she grows up.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! Those sure look like MY hiking trails! That'd be excellent if they are... does Scout need some hiking buddies?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, no hiking buddies. And I am in Idaho--so maybe they are!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

> Wow! Those sure look like MY hiking trails! That'd be excellent if they are... does Scout need some hiking buddies?


Nope, no hiking buddies right now (unless you count me, lol). And I am in Idaho--so maybe they are!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Great pictures! Scout is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

She is one beautiful girl!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

The military reserve?  We have the best hiking. Perhaps I'm a bit biased. My boys would love to meet Scout for a hike in the hills.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

wonderful photos!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What GREAT photos. Scout is so precious! I wish we had that kind of area (without the burrs your other post) My dogs would LOVE it!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> What GREAT photos. Scout is so precious! I wish we had that kind of area (without the burrs your other post) My dogs would LOVE it!!!


Yeah its a nice spot, and she actually didn't pick up the burrs there. We found a neat little secret spot that has two ponds by where I live. Most people don't know about it, and it feels like a secret place for people to take their dogs to run off-leash and swim. That's where she found those big and sticky burrs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she's just gorgeous! thanks for the photos, what a pretty little girl!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I can see them...if that means anything. she's lovely.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah! I can see the pictures now! You beautiful girl is growing up too fast, and you are doing an amazing job with her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

She is a beauty.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I can see all the pictures! And they are super nice! She is adorable


----------

